# Good Coon Hunting Light



## JasonTyree04 (Jan 7, 2009)

What are some good coon hunting lights? I'm thinking of getting into coon hunting and have no idea about the lights.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Jan 7, 2009)

*You've Come to the Right Place!!!*



JasonTyree04 said:


> What are some good coon hunting lights? I'm thinking of getting into coon hunting and have no idea about the lights.



See the following link on "Lights for Hunting"


.... it's looooong, but you won't find better info ANYWHERE?

Slug-Gunner


----------



## Craig Knight (Jan 7, 2009)

I have had alot of them over the years alot of different brands also. The best one I've ever had is the one I have now its a Bandit Light. 16 volts and spot light. Turns night into day. Lasts about 3 hours on high side and 6-8 hours on low side.


----------



## specialk (Jan 8, 2009)

try here  www.huntsmart.com


  i've bought several lights from them over the past 20'some years....i'd get a combo walking/spotlight light with a long lasting battery.  don't skimp on it.  you don't want to be deep in a ga swamp and have your light go out


----------

